# Where Are You Located ?



## ET

ok let's see if this works
https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=852400&location=south africa&add=1#
password is ecigssa if needed, hoping this little tool works out. just load the sucker in a webpage, add your location and hopefully we get lots of little dots on there soon. in red so all is the same 

just to say it again, RED is for vaping peeps, other colours are for RESELLERS / vape shops

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

something like this?

http://www.zeemaps.com/edit/asIp8rp4m2dg7JmdZqv5Wg

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Great. Mine done.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

done


----------



## Hein510

ok so the score so far is 3 for CPT 1 for DUR and 2 for JHB!
12:12pm


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done! ok so the score so far is 3 for CPT *2* for DUR and 2 for JHB!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This is Awesome!!! @Matthee and @Gizmo anyway we can make this a featured thread so all new members can add their location?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Nice idea - done mine


----------



## ET

this is just a test of some random site i googled. at the moment i think anyone can accidently delete all the markers and such, so not too sure of the long term feasability of using this but had to try it for its awesomeness


----------



## Rowan Francis

Stroodlepuff said:


> done
> View attachment 1355



i aint gonna let you give me directions !!????


----------



## Rowan Francis

done mine ... so far !

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> This is Awesome!!! @Matthee and @Gizmo anyway we can make this a featured thread so all new members can add their location?


I don't have access (as far as I know) to the featured thread functionality, if it still exists. Could make it a sticky in the newbie forum once current members have added their locations?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Ok mine is added (more or less.)
I did not add my exact address, but a mall less than 2km from me.


----------



## Hein510

13:34
JHB 6
CPT 4
DUR 2
Come on Cape Town!!!! put those markers down!!!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Can't add location when browsing on mobile or am I doff

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

done...find me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> done...find me


Got you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

14:23
JHB 7
CPT 4
DUR 2 
ZIM 1
GERMANY 1


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> 14:23
> JHB 7
> CPT 4
> DUR 2
> ZIM 1
> GERMANY 1


You've missed Koringberg!


----------



## Hein510

Matthee said:


> You've missed Koringberg!


No I included Koringberg with CPT


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> No I included Koringberg with CPT


How dare you, I don't want to be associated with those vapers!. Lol, just kidding.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Done!

Airport +1


----------



## ET

could those who put their markers as a colour different from red please go and change it. vapers = red, other colours can be reserved for stuff like shops and whatnot ? or am i just being overly critical?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

denizenx said:


> could those who put their markers as a colour different from red please go and change it. vapers = red, other colours can be reserved for stuff like shops and whatnot ? or am i just being overly critical?



Good idea - should I change Vape Kings to a different colour and do one for Gizmo and I seperately

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Stroodlepuff said:


> Good idea - should I change Vape Kings to a different colour and do one for Gizmo and I seperately



Ok tried that - only shows the one for Giz then not for Vape King or me  Will leave it as vape king with our names and just change the colour


----------



## Chop007

Wow that is an absolutely fantastic idea. I have added my location just please be careful with it, there are many chicks that are looking for me.....flippen supermodel stalkers, what is a man to do. Ha, ha, ha, only jokes, all supermodels are always welcome, just bring your own vaping device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rowan Francis

Tom said:


> done...find me



i did my home home too , just for confusion sake !!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chop007 said:


> there are many chicks that are looking for me.....flippen supermodel stalkers, what is a man to do. Ha, ha, ha, only jokes, all supermodels are always welcome, just bring your own vaping device.



I have exactly the same problem Chop... Babe magnet of note! Plus I have spare Twisp's and they can use those!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chop007

Rob Fisher said:


> I have exactly the same problem Chop... Babe magnet of note! Plus I have spare Twisp's and they can use those!


Like they say, "It is not the size of the fishing rod that counts, it is all in the wrist action when casting". Going deep sea fishing this weekend, going to pull in some massive Kabeljou, I have not tried reeling in a big fish while vaping, this will be a first. Stywe Lyne Rob.


----------



## Smokyg

All done!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chop007 said:


> Like they say, "It is not the size of the fishing rod that counts, it is all in the wrist action when casting". Going deep sea fishing this weekend, going to pull in some massive Kabeljou, I have not tried reeling in a big fish while vaping, this will be a first. Stywe Lyne Rob.



Thanks! We have a club compo this weekend and I will be concentrating on not throwing my e-ciggie overboard when I get a bite like I used to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mbera

Done 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

you dont have to enter your full address, i just clicked on a place near my house on the map


----------



## Hein510

Im out today! Whats the score so far? 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andro

Done .


----------



## 360twin

Done


----------



## Rex Smit

https://www.zeemaps.com/edit/asIp8rp4m2eApjh30SO4Ug
done


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Having a look at this map, whats up with the BIG bald spot we have in the middle there??

Do they not have the internetz?
Are ciggies much cheaper there?
Does Fastway not deliver there?
Is it perhaps still 1983 over there.......?
Have they banned e-cigs and the rest of us were not informed?
I don't know, but would like to know, why them people, they not vaping mon!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Having a look at this map, whats up with the BIG bald spot we have in the middle there??
> 
> Do they not have the internetz?
> Are ciggies much cheaper there?
> Does Fastway not deliver there?
> Is it perhaps still 1983 over there.......?
> Have they banned e-cigs and the rest of us were not informed?
> I don't know, but would like to know, why them people, they not vaping mon!!


No electricity. Got fire!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

TylerD said:


> No electricity. Got fire!


 


Make fire, cook meat. Piss on fire to put it out, drag woman to cave by hair!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

I think it could be related to product availability and general awareness of vaping...

I think it will change with time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Added a few days ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Wow, nice idea there!! 5 whole provinces without a dot


----------



## Reinvanhardt

We've been plotted!

Johannesburg: 14
Bulawayo: 1 (Rowan's in Jhb too)
Pretoria: 4
Modinmolle: 1
Tzaneen: 1
Richards Bay: 1
Durban: 5
Koringberg: 1
Cape Town: 8
Kleve (Germany): 1

That is that and crack is wack


----------



## TylerD

Reinvanhardt said:


> We've been plotted!
> 
> Johannesburg: 14
> Bulawayo: 1 (Rowan's in Jhb too)
> Pretoria: 4
> Modinmolle: 1
> Tzaneen: 1
> Richards Bay: 1
> Durban: 5
> Koringberg: 1
> Cape Town: 8
> Kleve (Germany): 1
> 
> That is that and crack is wack


That is that and crack is wack yo! You forgot the yo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allan

Done


----------



## crack2483

Reinvanhardt said:


> We've been plotted!
> 
> Johannesburg: 14
> Bulawayo: 1 (Rowan's in Jhb too)
> Pretoria: 4
> Modinmolle: 1
> Tzaneen: 1
> Richards Bay: 1
> Durban: 5
> Koringberg: 1
> Cape Town: 8
> Kleve (Germany): 1
> 
> That is that and crack is wack



No I'm not. And I'm in East London. Looks like I'm the only one

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

JHB still wins  yay


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> JHB still wins  yay


Yes, but why can't we get more people to our vape meets. That is what gets me down. 
I'm sure there are more than 25 JHB members on this forum......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Yes, but why can't we get more people to our vape meets. That is what gets me down.
> I'm sure there are more than 25 JHB members on this forum......



Yip I know grinds my gears too! dont understand it  Come on gautengalengers get your behinds in gear and get to the meets!

Im gonna log in as Gizmo and look at each and every member and send all the people who should attend personal invites

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

How many were present last time?


----------



## crack2483

I'll come. Someone buy me a ticket

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

crack2483 said:


> I'll come. Someone buy me a ticket
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Haha would if we could lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I think making the transition from a semi-anonymous forum to a vape meet and spending the whole afternoon with mad people who puff and type on a forum about small metal things may be a bit much of a transition for some....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

Lol silver we are a unique lot aren't we

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Done... I'm on the map


----------



## Metal Liz

Done  what's the "score board" looking like at this stage of the "race" ? hahaha


----------



## ET

cmon all our new family members, come pin your location to the map. great way to see where you're fellow vapers are. don't worry you don't need to give precise gps coordinates. somewhere around here is fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

And for those of you that haven't done so already

Pease put your *location* in your personal details. It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post.

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right, select "personal details" and fill in the "location" field. No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lee_T

Finally got around to this..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

Nobody from the Free-State it seems? Passed on the starter kit HRH and I bought to start with to my Mom in Bloem this weekend. I'll have to get her onto the forum so she can represent

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Done


----------



## MurderDoll

Done.


----------



## ET

please guys, i know you all want to be individuals, just like everyone else but when you make your mark, use red. the other colours should be for vape shops and resellers  guess i forgot to edit my original post to mention that. oops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I will fix that right away kind Sir... Oops


----------



## ET

pretty sure once it's in there it can't be fixed but no stress


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I managed to delete my entry and just added it again... With the right color this time 

Apologies for that mistake.

That's so strange whenever I add a emoticon it automatically adds a "??" symbol after the emoticon. Super weird...


----------



## devdev

Darth_V@POR said:


> That's so strange whenever I add a emoticon it automatically adds a "??" symbol after the emoticon. Super weird...



It's a bug on the forum 

Does it after images are posted as well sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@devdev thanks man, luckily I never threw my phone out the window


----------



## johan

The ?? after some emoticons, pictures and posts makes absolute sense as some are really questionable .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Al3x

done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Finally pinned at the right location lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT

Done!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Necris

Done,pretty quiet PE side

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rex_Bael said:


> Nobody from the Free-State it seems? Passed on the starter kit HRH and I bought to start with to my Mom in Bloem this weekend. I'll have to get her onto the forum so she can represent


 
Added mine. I'm from the Free State

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Harrismith, Free State!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## u4ria

Please add mine
pretoria west laudium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toke

done! silverton PTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

Done...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Forgot about this  

Did a few updates for @Michael and @BoogaBooga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raistlin

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

https://www.zeemaps.com/edit/asIp8rp4m2f81C9Hw66Y6g

There's Waldo!


----------



## Necropolis

And done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

ttps://www.zeemaps.com/edit/asIp8rp4m2eXtXvkuvxViQ

Done, only one in Oudtshoorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bender

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wdnsdy

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waltervh

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Q-Ball

Yeah done

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apovic

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krypt2Nyte

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Done.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest

Done


----------



## Marechal

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS

Also done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Andre said:


> How dare you, I don't want to be associated with those vapers!. Lol, just kidding.



@Andre...Excuse Me: "those vapers", I will track you down...


----------



## johan

Updated


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Updated


Saw you are back online, @johan. Great stuff. Hope all went well and you are settling in nicely. And have visited some pubs! Just shout when you are ready to resume your awarding duties please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Andre said:


> shout when you are ready to resume your awarding duties please.


 LOLOLOLOL 
No rest for the Wicked 

Hope all went well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Fourways, Johannesburg


----------



## DaveH

Done
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya

done
yagya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Lost edit link, will add a new one then


----------



## Wyvern

Done as well


----------



## Neal

Done


----------



## WARMACHINE

done


----------



## BuzzGlo

done


----------



## Agent X

https://www.zeemaps.com/edit/nyKg9brF24XKkQXaaGWlGA


----------



## Nightwalker

Currently on the toilet. Will keep u updated

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

Nightwalker said:


> Currently on the toilet. Will keep u updated


DAAAAAAAAAAAMN DUUUUDE....
You haven't updated? Are you OK? Batteries still got some power left in them? 
On the throne for so long definately can't be healthy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Done.


----------



## CosmicGopher

I live in the State of Confusion. I think I need to move.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Done ... Handy little map to have even if someone adds his general location this helps Figure out where we all are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Done


----------



## Caveman

Done.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Nice stalking tool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

Done Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Done


----------



## moolies86

Done haha all lonely in the northern cape atm,thinking of becoming a reseller


----------



## TheVapeApe

Whats with all the posts saying "Done"


----------



## TheVapeApe

Im in Morningside Durban about 50M away from @Sir Vape


----------



## TheVapeApe

and.......Done


----------



## moolies86

Go look at the op,click on the link and you can add your location to the map

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nizo

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

Ok now im actually done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

TheVapeApe said:


> Ok now im actually done


Lol wish I was that close to a Vape store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Done


----------



## TheVapeApe

moolies86 said:


> Lol wish I was that close to a Vape store


its a curse not a blessing

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moolies86

TheVapeApe said:


> its a curse not a blessing


Lol was just thinking the same thing,I'd be in there everyday, unfortunately I'm a little far from there lol but think I might go to dbn just to be able to see the shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

moolies86 said:


> Lol was just thinking the same thing,I'd be in there everyday, unfortunately I'm a little far from there lol but think I might go to dbn just to be able to see the shop


Its a really cool shop and will be getting big portions of my paycheck every month.
Let me know when you in Durbs and we can meet up at the shop and blow some clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

TheVapeApe said:


> Its a really cool shop and will be getting big portions of my paycheck every month.
> Let me know when you in Durbs and we can meet up at the shop and blow some clouds


Thanks definitely will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet

Done and dusted


----------



## Switchy

Done and dotted


----------



## Caramia

Also finally on, a couple of miles off, but close


----------



## SAVaper

Looks like I am all alone in Springs


----------



## Mark121m

Proudly South African.
Johannesburg
East Rand
Boksburg
Rondebult Rd

BOOOOYA


----------



## Warlock

Done.


----------



## Mark121m

SAVaper said:


> Looks like I am all alone in Springs


Naaa.
There are some I know in brackpan

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Done. Added


----------



## Kilherza

Done


----------



## Viracocha

Set my marker on Villiersdorp, Overberg, wow this is so coooool, we're all over the place LOL


----------



## Warlock

We vapers are slowly and inexorably infiltrating society. Nothing can stop us ... we are a modern juggernaut


----------



## Glytch

Balgowan, KZN Midlands. Pin added


----------



## KZOR

Done ...I am the sunflower in Bellville

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## VapingSpyker

Location added...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Location added, go team jhb!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

Glencoe on the map

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai

Location added


----------



## KZOR

This thread has been neglected for three months ...... so sad.
I would love to know what vapours I might find on my next holiday route. 
https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=852400&location=south africa&add=1#

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snowball

JHB rocks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F

Both homes added...

Bedfordview JHB and Crossford Scotland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

https://www.zeemaps.com/edit/nyKg9brF24VmE89n5AX_og

I see I have a neighbour, @RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Mine added


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GG1

Added for Rustenburg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blitzen

Durban

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Location added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

I'm pinned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22

Wynberg /sandton

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Done.

Edit: Pretty lonely out here in the outer reaches of civilization...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

Done, right by gold reef city, I see I have a neighbor too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pozzi

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

I'm on the map

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay

Done, Seems lonely here in Goodwood Cape Town.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Done! As far as I know, I'm the one and only vaper in Yzerfontein (West Coast, Cape). Wish I had a vape-buddy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Pinned in Nigeria

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808

Johannesburg.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brendan

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

This thread is too long to check if I posted. I am in Waterfall, KZN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Added my pin to the map.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Added location

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I'm on the map!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

I can’t hide anymore. 

Pinned.


----------



## Timwis

I scrolled through the continent of Africa over spain and france and marked my location in Blighty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Slam Vape

New York

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Cape Town . Southern suburbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Slam Vape said:


> New York



Welcome from NY @Slam Vape 
When you get a chance feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-506

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Yzerfontein, Western Cape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

Added. Saldanha, Western Cape.

@Hooked we need to talk

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Added mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

table view kaap stad
i see people around me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vino1718

Added myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> Added. Saldanha, Western Cape.
> 
> @Hooked we need to talk
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



@Braki Oh for sure!  I guess you work during the day, but perhaps one weekend we could get together, either here or in Saldanha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> table view kaap stad
> i see people around me



We must get together @Moerse Rooikat - I'm not too far from you ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Location added, go team jhb!



@Atsbitscrisp I love your signature/motto whatever one calls it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> We must get together @Moerse Rooikat - I'm not too far from you ...


yes we must

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I pinned myself when I joined the forum, but I pinned again, just in case I get lost.


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> yes we must



Actually I suspected that you stay in T/View, from a pic that you posted, fairly recently


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

a pic ? mmm never took one outside?


----------



## Braki

Can do a West Coast meet @Hooked and @Moerse Rooikat

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

In the place surrounded by oceans with the flat top mountain nearby and no water to drink as you only have 50 litres a day, never thought a bucket would become my best friend!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

DarkSide said:


> In the place surrounded by oceans with the flat top mountain nearby and no water to drink as you only have 50 litres a day, never thought a bucket would become my best friend!!!!!



In my 20s a bucket was my best friend after getting home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Braki said:


> Can do a West Coast meet @Hooked and @Moerse Rooikat
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


this can work always nice to poet faces with names

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> Can do a West Coast meet @Hooked and @Moerse Rooikat
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



@Braki @Moerse Rooikat and @SinnerG is also in Tableview. I'll organise a Mini Vape Meet next month - just a bit hectic right now, but when I do I'll start a thread so other peeps can join as well and I'll tag all three of you. Ooooooh what fun 

@Raindance @Resistance aren't you also in T/View or surrounds?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> @Braki @Moerse Rooikat and @SinnerG is also in Tableview. I'll organise a Mini Vape Meet next month - just a bit hectic right now, but when I do I'll start a thread so other peeps can join as well and I'll tag all three of you. Ooooooh what fun
> 
> @Raindance @Resistance aren't you also in T/View or surrounds?


can work i am in hope i am of then work krap shifts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

I Recently Moved to CT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

In the area yes but can't make promises.rather busy at work this month

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

I think a Saturday or Sunday would be best for all of us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Added mine!



@Carnival I've been meaning to tell you that I like your new profile pic. I liked the previous one too. Both of them are unusual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> @Carnival I've been meaning to tell you that I like your new profile pic. I liked the previous one too. Both of them are unusual.



Aww thank you kindly, @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> In the area yes but can't make promises.rather busy at work this month
> 
> Resistance is futile



@Resistance lol at "Resistance is futile"!


----------



## Hooked

Dietz said:


> I Recently Moved to CT



Welcome to CT @Dietz! Hope you brought some water with you  In which area are you?

You might be interested in this thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/level-6-water-restrictions-cape-town.t46883/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> can work i am in hope i am of then work krap shifts



We'll talk again when it's time to organise the meet. We can try to organise a day and time to suit everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Hooked said:


> @Braki Oh for sure!  I guess you work during the day, but perhaps one weekend we could get together, either here or in Saldanha.


wait i want in but when they have top end races at the airstrip cos thats the only time i come to saldanha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Hooked said:


> Welcome to CT @Dietz! Hope you brought some water with you  In which area are you?
> 
> You might be interested in this thread
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/level-6-water-restrictions-cape-town.t46883/




Thanks, Its an amazing place (even with no water) Lol Yeah!! I brought 200l but the mover Company I used Broke one of my 50L bottles so that part sucked. We are in Brackenfell
I have been researching all the Drought survival techniques waaaay before I came down hahahha, I get angry with my neigbors who dont save as much water as I (As a ex-GP guy) Do here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Muttaqeen said:


> wait i want in but when they have top end races at the airstrip cos thats the only time i come to saldanha


love the saldana drags

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Moerse Rooikat said:


> love the saldana drags


i missed the last event BoostSA hosted but livestreamed from work lol may be racing at the next one tho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran

Randburg. Randpark Ridge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Dietz said:


> Thanks, Its an amazing place (even with no water) Lol Yeah!! I brought 200l but the mover Company I used Broke one of my 50L bottles so that part sucked. We are in Brackenfell
> I have been researching all the Drought survival techniques waaaay before I came down hahahha, I get angry with my neigbors who dont save as much water as I (As a ex-GP guy) Do here



@Dietz Good for you for doing better than the locals! Brackenfell is a nice area; my brother lives there. So glad that you like CT, but then - what's not to like? Perhaps one day you and your wife / partner can take a drive down to Yzerfontein on the West Coast for a vape with me. I really mean that - I'm not just saying it. When you want to, just PM me and I'll send you my phone no. and address.


----------



## Hooked

Muttaqeen said:


> wait i want in but when they have top end races at the airstrip cos thats the only time i come to saldanha



@Muttaqeen @Braki We'll make a plan! I'm also going to organise a Mini Vape Meet in Tableview some time next month. I'll start a thread so watch out for it if you want in on that. It's not really far from Southern Suburbs, even though it is behind the Boerewors Curtain!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Somewhere in the trenches of Kempton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Dietz Good for you for doing better than the locals! Brackenfell is a nice area; my brother lives there. So glad that you like CT, but then - what's not to like? Perhaps one day you and your wife / partner can take a drive down to Yzerfontein on the West Coast for a vape with me. I really mean that - I'm not just saying it. When you want to, just PM me and I'll send you my phone no. and address.



@Dietz I'll be organising a Mini Vape Meet in Tableview (Northern suburbs) some time next month. Join in, meet fellow vapers and see a different part of CT. T/View is about 30 - 45 mins. from Brackenfell. I'll start a thread nearer the time and I'll tag you in case you're interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

If I'm free that day I'm in

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Ozeran said:


> Randburg. Randpark Ridge



My teenage years were spent in Blairgowrie, Randburg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Hooked said:


> @Dietz I'll be organising a Mini Vape Meet in Tableview (Northern suburbs) some time next month. Join in, meet fellow vapers and see a different part of CT. T/View is about 30 - 45 mins. from Brackenfell. I'll start a thread nearer the time and I'll tag you in case you're interested.


Great Stuff!! I will be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Dietz welcome cape town bro.you came for the kite surfing hey...

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Hooked said:


> @Muttaqeen @Braki We'll make a plan! I'm also going to organise a Mini Vape Meet in Tableview some time next month. I'll start a thread so watch out for it if you want in on that. It's not really far from Southern Suburbs, even though it is behind the Boerewors Curtain!


make it happen, Ill be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Resistance said:


> @Dietz welcome cape town bro.you came for the kite surfing hey...
> 
> Resistance is futile


Most Definately!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Somewhere in the trenches of Kempton



Lived most my life in Kempton, went to Birch Acres Primary, then Norkem Park High

still a stone throw away, just in "the vale" now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

S


vicTor said:


> Lived most my life in Kempton, went to Birch Acres Primary, then Norkem Park High
> 
> still a stone throw away, just in "the vale" now


Solid foundations for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Sedgefield has been placed on the map.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Meyersdal. Peaceful and Scenic...
but Grew up in Hillcrest...
missin the mist

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Woes Rand. Krugersdorp. Where the bouncers gives you a knife if you dont have one.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puppyy001

I am living in western cape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Yzerfontein, Western Cape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Far, far away land. 

Lol, kidding.

KZN Midlands, Mooiriver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Good ol Durbs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien

I put my marker on the map. The lonely one, far away from the rest in Secunda, that is me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Random264

Cape town during the week, and Johannesburg during the weekends

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

Western Cape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Originally from a plaas dorpie in the North West. Bounced around a bit for a few years from Pretoria North to Randburg and now in the Centurion area. Would love to move to JHB Northcliff area for good though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Random264 said:


> Cape town during the week, and Johannesburg during the weekends



@Random264 It's the first time that I've heard of someone having a holiday home in Joburg

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Elmien said:


> I put my marker on the map. The lonely one, far away from the rest in Secunda, that is me.



@Elmien Does Bling still have a shop there, or have they closed?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Don't think I've posted in this thread before. 

So 

Current area of habitation is Berario .....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

Current cave i inhabit is situated in Vredehoek, Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN

Awesome thread. 

I'm originally from Durban but I currently reside in Lenasia South.

I honestly wish Durban salaries were on the same level as Jhb salaries though so I could move back!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Elmien

Hooked said:


> @Elmien Does Bling still have a shop there, or have they closed?


The shop is still open but they are not Bling anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Elmien said:


> The shop is still open but they are not Bling anymore.



Is it still a vape shop? If so, perhaps they are indeed still Bling but they've just changed their name because of their reputation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Elmien

Hooked said:


> Is it still a vape shop? If so, perhaps they are indeed still Bling but they've just changed their name because of their reputation


Yes, still a vape shop. It is the one I buy all my stuff from as they are just down the street from me. As far as I know, they don't have any association with Bling anymore.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## mayajhon

Great, Done


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Far, far away land.
> 
> Lol, kidding.
> 
> KZN Midlands, Mooiriver


Now it's Selby in the UK

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP

RainstormZA said:


> Now it's Selby in the UK


Yea just redone mine as well...about 8500km north of my previous post...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Just want to update mine. 

I have undertaken a massive move from lenasia south extension 1 to extension 1A.

Its been quite a journey but we have made It safely. 



+- 800m North East

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Arra

I am from a part of the unholy trinity....boksburg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA

Kempton....lekka!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

I cannot put my pin....gives me this?


----------



## Deon Botes

I'm from Glencoe Kzn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon

THE MOTHER CITY!!!!






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

delon said:


> THE MOTHER CITY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk



@delon The best place to be, says a fellow Capetonian!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

FROM THE CITY OF GOLD 





Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## TGMV

Dubai UAE for the last 6 months now. 
It has been a journey!

TheGrandMaster

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

TGMV said:


> Dubai UAE for the last 6 months now.
> It has been a journey!
> 
> TheGrandMaster



What's it like there now with the Corona issue @TGMV ?


----------



## TGMV

Hooked said:


> What's it like there now with the Corona issue @TGMV ?


We are technically in lockdown, most business closed, curfew at 8pm and unless you're a registered essential services employee or have valid reason such as buying groceries, meds or going to the doctor. we aren't allowed to leave home, just under R10k fine if found to be guilty

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DocB

Dietz said:


> I Recently Moved to CT


Welcome! Been here 36 years ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnnaWatson

I am just at my home and enjoying vaping now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

AnnaWatson said:


> I am just at my home and enjoying vaping now


In Malaysia?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

AnnaWatson said:


> I am just at my home and enjoying vaping now



Well, that's very nice @AnnaWatson, but perhaps you could give us an idea of where your home is? We don't need GPS co-ordinates, just a general idea ... if you're in Malaysia, in which city are you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

I am, and always have been in my skin, but, whether I always will be, remains to be seen...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33

Currently located on my couch, underneath a cat, next to a slab of chocolate

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------

